# ABB drive setup question



## Hatrabbit (Nov 10, 2009)

In the parameters of the ABB ACH550 I see the J1 dip switches to choose voltage or current for the reference input. The voltage position is for "0(2)…10 V", and the current position is for "0(4)…20 mA". Does this mean in the voltage position the input can be configured for 0-10vdc _or_ 2-10vdc? And under which parameter would that be configured?


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

That is exactly what it means but I don't have my reference books here to tell you exactly which parameter it is.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

If I remember correctly.......parameter 1103 needs to be set to 1 so the drive will use AI 1 as its reference then I think the actual min-max values get set in 1301/1304.


Check your book to be sure. If you don't have it, its available for free download online:thumbsup:


----------



## Hatrabbit (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for the reply... yup it's right there in the book.

Also, I have another ACH550 question. I have one I essentially need to configure as a soft start... just ramp to 60Hz on startup and stay there until shutdown. Am I correct that the cleanest way to do this is use DI1 as my start/stop (parameter 1001 default), and assign the keypad as my reference source (parameter 1103 set to 0), then just leave it set to 60Hz all the time? Or is there a better way?

Thanks


----------

